# wiring a machine shed?



## NolaTigaBait (Oct 19, 2008)

You talking about how to mount the service on the outside? If so, I'd use unistrut.


----------



## redsox98 (Oct 16, 2009)

Sorry I meant the outlet and switch boxes inside the building.


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

*Machine shed*



redsox98 said:


> Sorry I meant the outlet and switch boxes inside the building.


 If the interior walls are metal I would just run EMT on the surface of the ribs of the metal between the boxes. It looks good and will do the job.


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

RIVETER said:


> If the interior walls are metal I would just run EMT on the surface of the ribs of the metal between the boxes. It looks good and will do the job.


I agree. NM would not work in this application. EMT would be my first choice.


----------



## JoeKP (Nov 16, 2009)

John Valdes said:


> I agree. NM would not work in this application. EMT would be my first choice.


I'd sure love to see one done with NM, im sure Peter has a pic somewhere...


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

I did one in mc cable and for the life of me I cant remember how we mounted the boxes. It will come to me later


----------

